# strut (turbina)



## jcarrera

Field and topic: Barcos.
---------------------
Sample sentence: Excluded are motor and connections (but not strut, shaft or propeller).


----------



## araceli

Encontré puntal para strut: Consiste en una barra o rodillo usado para resistir la compresión longitudinal.
No sé si será el término correcto. Esperemos más respuestas.


----------



## jcarrera

Eres mi salvacion.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## mora

Hola:
Strut = Puntal.


----------



## el_steppenwolf

Hola, quisiera su colaboración para entender el significado de la palabra strut en el siguiente contexto.
An investigation was conducted in the Aerodynamic Wind Tunnel , with a sting-mounted, cylinder model and various strut designs.
Gracias.


----------



## parhuzam

Es como una "abrazadera" para dar soporte...
H..., si ves la "hache" la parte horizontal de la "hache" es un "strut".
Espero que esté un poco claro. Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Muy probablemente *strut* en esta frase se refiera al *montante del ala *de un avión.


----------



## Margita

"The rear bearing pedestal is an integral part of the casing, supported by three *struts* in the lower part of the casing".

Hola, tengo una duda. ¿Se puede traducir struts como apoyos en la frase anterior sobre componentes de una turbina? O hay alguna palabra más técnica o apropiada?
Thanks!!


----------



## Dlyons

Margita said:


> "the rear bearing pedestal is an integral part of the casing, supported by three *struts* in the lower part of the casing"
> 
> Hola, tengo una duda. Se puede traducir struts como apoyos en la frase anterior sobre componentes de una turbina? O hay alguna palabra más técnica o apropiada?



"Puntal" is a possibility.


----------



## abeltio

En turbinas a gas se usa tirantes, arbotantes y también soportes radiales o rayos (porque parecen los rayos de una rueda de bicicleta)


----------



## isabel...

Hola, ¿sabes a qué se refiere o como se dice en español esta frase?:

Exhaust *strut *shields = Protectores... del escape.

Gracias desde ya por su ayuda.


----------



## abeltio

Escudos de los tirantes del escape


----------

